# 8808 Pfäffikon — OT zu ’Avanio, Callando und die 019351515’



## Telekomunikacja (19 September 2005)

Grüß Gott!

_Strictly OT, deshalb habe ich dieses posting vorsichtshalber nicht *dort*, sondern selbst gleich hier platziert  : _



			
				 [b schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka[/b] ]Ich habe hier allerdings noch einen kleinen offtopic-link anzubieten ...


Als ich die Adresse des Inhalteanbieters


> Churerstrasse 168 8808 PFAEFFIKON SZ SCHWEIZ


gelesen habe, kam mir diese „Churerstrasse“ irgendwie bekannt vor. Ich habe also die Suchfunktion meines mail-Programms aktiviert...
Und siehe da — da musste ich herzhaft lachen! 

Vor knapp einem Jahr *schrieb ich*


> Der von mir vor meiner Reise kontaktierte Polizeiposten Küssnacht hatte mir damals noch mitgeteilt
> 
> 
> > An der Zugerstrasse 54 in Küssnacht besitzt R[...] W[...], gemäss Auskunft des Eigentümers, ein einziges Büro.


In der nun „wiedergefundenen“ mail, aus der obiger Auszug stammt, heißt es weiter:


> Zum letzten Mal wurde er dort angeblich am Mittwoch, 03.12.2003 gesehen. Wir kamen dabei in den Besitz einer Visitenkarte von R*** W***. Die Anschrift darauf lautet: Churerstr. 169, 8808 Pfäffikon/SZ mit der Email: ***@***.net und den Telefon-Nummern: ***.


In direkter Nachbarschaft hielt sich also ein uns allen *nicht ganz Unbekannter* auf.

Für Bastler:

Die Churerstrasse an sich (ähnlich wie die Baarerstraße in Zug und die Zugerstraße in Baar  ), insbesondere die *168*, scheint interessant zu sein:
*camPoint AG*
*Multi Media Verlags AG*
*Onkel Beratungs AG*

Sonstiges aus Pfäffikon...
*RLM Handels AG*
*ROLIMU AG*
*ROLIMU Asset Management AG*
*ROLIMU Global Fund AG*

... und von anderswo:
*Belfair AG in Liquidation*/ *Belfair AG in Liquidation*
*Cega Finanz AG in Liquidation*
*Eurodebit AG*
*Euroswiss Finance Management AG*/ *Euroswiss Finance Management AG*
*Euroswiss Fondsimmobilien EU031 AG*/ *Euroswiss Fondsimmobilien EU031 AG*
*Euroswiss Immobilien Holding AG*/ *Euroswiss Immobilien Holding AG*
*Goldwork AG*
*IKICOM SA*
*SAMBEA AG*
*Tango Holding AG (Tango Holding SA) (Tango Holding Ltd)*
*Unec AG in Liquidation*/ *Unec AG in Liquidation*

Zum Schluss noch etwas für’s   Auge  :

http://wl.immoscout24.ch/objekte/3938/img_50712201.jpg


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2005)

ich hatte das schon mal versteckt angedeutet und dann wieder rauseditiert... 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=119288#119288

Ich will mal versuchen, ein paar Andeutungen zu machen, ohne unerlaubt spekulieren zu wollen.

Diese anderen Firmen des Herrn D*G* sind recht interessant... Es handelt sich u.a. auch um irgendwelche Firmen, die auch in Zusammenhang mit Geldanlagen auftauchen.

z.B.: die "Onkel Beratungs AG" an, da taucht (gelöscht) ein W, Gi* auf. 

Es gibt mehrere Firmen, bei denen G*W* und D*G* auftauchen (oft ist einer gelöscht und der andere nicht)

Es gibt da auch eine "AAA Zollfreilager AG". Naja, man google einfach mal, da findet man  u.a. eine Veröffentlichung der "Eidgenössischen bankenkommision"
http://www.ebk.admin.ch/d/publik/medienmit/20050818/050818_02_d.pdf



> G*W* und der Kontor Beglaubigungen AG wird generell verboten, unter jeglicher Bezeichnung, insbesondere unter „AAA Zollfreilager (Schweiz) AG“ und „Fraslek Beteiligungs- und Finanz AG“, Publikumseinlagen gewerbsmässig entgegenzunehmen.
> Ebenso wird ihnen ab sofort generell verboten, für die Entgegennahme
> von Publikumseinlagen in Inseraten, Prospekten, Rundschreiben, elektronischen oder anderen Medien Werbung zu betreiben.



[edit: siehe ROKLIMU, dort:


> Sacheinlage: Die Gesellschaft übernimmt bei der Gründung gemäss Vertrag vom 30.5.2005 15 Inhaberaktien zum Nennwert von CHF 10'000.-- der AAA Zollfreilager (Schweiz) AG, in Wattwil (Nr. 206-220), wofür 150 Inhaberaktien zu CHF 1'000.-- ausgegeben werden


s.a.
https://www.shab.ch/DOWNLOADPART/N2816250/N2005.02906174.pdf

ähnlich auch:
http://www.hra.sz.ch/cgi-bin/fnrGet.cgi?fnr=3203057568&amt=130〈=1&hrg_opt=11000&shab=0000000

vielleicht sollte jemand mal bei der eidgenössischen Bankenkommision nachfragen?
[/edit]

Nun ja. Komisch. Irgendwie...
Googlet man nun nach der Berliner Vorratsgesellschaftsfirma, landet man komischerweise u.a. ebenfalls bei Geldanlagen.


Am interessantesten finde ich unter den von TK genannten Firmen natürlich die "Eurodebit AG", aber das ist ja nun doch eine andere Geschichte. 

D*G* und Eurodebit AG? Ist es möglich, dass es einen Zusammenhang gibt zur Eurodebit AG aus Monheim (bzw. Utah via "Q-Seven Systems Inv.")???
Das wäre dann vielleicht wiederum doch nicht uninteressant. Denn ging nicht ein Teil dieser Firmen in eine hallbergmooser Firma über? Und von Hallbergmoos ist es ja entweder via Eschborn nur ein Katzensprung nach Seligenstadt oder direkt über die Campoint (mit dem GF D*G* bei der schweizerischen Campoint AG), bzw. über Herrn J*H*.

Ob wenigstens Telekomunikacja mir folgen kann???
(Das stand hier alles schon einmal in einem Thread mit dem Titel "W***c***", der wurde aber komplett gelöscht. Ich weiss bis heute nicht, warum. Denn es war ein sehr schöner Thread 

[...]
leicht gekürzt
[...]
warum wurde der w***c***-Thread zensiert?


----------



## stieglitz (19 September 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ob wenigstens Telekomunikacja mir folgen kann???


Aber allerhöchstens.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sollte jemand mal bei der eidgenössischen Bankenkommision nachfragen?





> Die vorliegenden Informationen [...] geben keinen Anlass zur Vermutung, dass aufsichtsrechtlich relevante Komponenten zu berücksichtigen wären


Danke. Ergo: ad acta


----------



## rolf76 (4 November 2005)

*d.g.*

Hat eigentlich jemand eine Verbindung zwischen DG (CH) und DG (Dresden)? Ist das sicher derselbe?
Erstaunlicher Schaffensdrang! Das würde ja noch nicht einmal für einen halben Tag pro Firma reichen...


----------



## Catman (4 November 2005)

*Betreff: D.G.*

Dabei interessiert mich noch folgendes:

Kann denn D.G., seines Zeichens Schweizer mit höchstwahrscheinlich auch Wohnsitz in der Schweiz rechtlich in Deutschland überhaupt belangt werden? Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob die Schweiz ein Auslieferungsabkommen mit uns hat...

Gruß Catman


----------



## Insider (4 November 2005)

Catman schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei interessiert mich noch folgendes:
> 
> -Schweizer mit Wohnsitz in der Schweiz
> -Auslieferungsabkommen


Abgesehen von den bislang unbewiesenen Verdachtsmomenten dazu folgendes:

Wenn eine Straftat in D begangen wird und ein Schweizer als Täter ausgemacht ist, dann gibt es keine Auslieferung. Das deutsche Verfahren wird nach deutschen Gesetzmäßigkeiten durchgezogen, was im Ergebnis zu einer Verurteilung des nicht anwesenden Täters führt. Im Anschluss ergeht üblicherweise eine Übergabe des abgeschlossenen Verfahrens in die Schweiz. Hier wird dann der Tatvorwurf geprüft, insbesondere darauf dass die Tat auch in der Schweiz strafbar ist. Genau gleiches Verfahren wie in D könnte dann in der CH tatsächlich zu einer Verurteilung eines Täters nach schweizer Recht führen, obwohl die Tat in D stattgefunden hat.


----------



## rolf76 (5 November 2005)

*Drahtzieher oder Strohmann?*

Deutet eine so vielseitige Beschäftigung in diesen Kreisen eher auf Strohmänner hin oder haben die Drahtzieher so wenig zu tun, dass sie in den verschiedensten Branchen tatsächlich die Fäden in der Hand halten können?

Das Verbot der Eidg. Bankenk. und die Konsequenzen für die Handvoll Firmen sieht an sich schon wie ein Ersatz durch einen Strohmann aus, andererseits könnte es sich aber auch um einen Drahtzieherkumpel handeln, der dann das Heft auch in die eigene Hand nimmt. 

Drahtzieher oder Strohmann?


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2005)

DG=Strohmann
Drahtzieher=?
--> Amtsgericht Dresden --> Gesellschafterliste Avanio?
--> AG Wiesbaden --> Gesellschafterliste Callando?

Ich spekuliere nicht, ich weise hin


----------



## Catman (5 November 2005)

*Drahtzieher*

Moin Moin,

Hat eigentlich schon jemand rausbekommen, in welcher Beziehung T.R. zu dem Ganzen bzw. D.G. steht?
Oder ist er wirklich nur der GF von c?

Gruß Catman


----------



## rolf76 (5 November 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> --> Amtsgericht Dresden --> Gesellschafterliste Avanio?
> --> AG Wiesbaden --> Gesellschafterliste Callando?


Ist mir im Moment noch zu viel Aufwand, die Handelsregistereinträge anzufordern... Aber vielleicht juckt es mich (oder andere) irgendwann doch in den Fingern...


----------



## rolf76 (5 November 2005)

*Re:*



			
				Catman schrieb:
			
		

> ...in welcher Beziehung T.R. zu dem Ganzen ...



Offenbar macht avanio nur das Marketing und callando kümmert sich um den "Rest". So verstehe ich jedenfalls diese Werbung von callando. Und entsprechend des größeren Arbeitsanteils für den "Rest" bekommt callando vielleicht auch den größeren Anteil vom Umsatz?


----------



## rolf76 (8 November 2005)

*t.r.*

Hier behauptet einer, die Lebensgefährtin von t.r. zu kennen?

*Link auf persönliche Daten entfernt. Bitte die NUB beachten.
Modaction: Smigel*


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2005)

Womöglich seine Mutter, der Name lässt darauf schließen.

Den Name T. R. trägt ja nun auch ein Mitarbeiter der avanio in Dresden, nämlich genau der, der die zwei Kolleginnen vor Ort eingearbeitet hatte.


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2005)

Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> Den Name T. R. trägt ja nun auch ein Mitarbeiter der avanio in Dresden, nämlich genau der, der die zwei Kolleginnen vor Ort eingearbeitet hatte.



Woher stammt diese Information?

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2005)

...von einer Mitarbeiterin! Mit denen kann man ja reden, wie auch schon ein anderer User (hier) erlebt hat.


----------



## rolf76 (18 November 2005)

*DG ist Tscheche?*



			
				http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showpost.php?p=888687&postcount=78 schrieb:
			
		

> zur Info: Geschäftsführer der Fa. Avanio ist ein junger Tscheche mit Wohnsitz
> in der Schweiz.


Stimmt das?


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

Ja.


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

....allerdings ist die Geschäftsführerin der Avanio GmbH die Avanio Verwaltungsgeselschaft mbH (gleiche Adresse in Dresden) und deren alleiniger GF ist der junge Mann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2005)

Der junge Mann, DG, war auch in München GF einer GmbH, siehe
http://handelsregister.sueddeutsche.de
An dieser Stelle sei dies nur vermerkt, als Hinweis, selbst nachzusehen...


----------



## rolf76 (24 November 2005)

Zum ersten Mal sehe ich da auch das Geburtsdatum (*20.01.1976). Verdammt, was habe ich nur falsch gemacht, wenn man in meinem Alter auch schon "aktiver" oder ehemaliger Geschäftsführer von 2 Dutzend Firmen sein kann...  :bigcry:


----------



## Catman (24 November 2005)

...und DG ist da Mitte Oktober ausgeschieden.
Hat er da grade seinen ersten Scheck von av* bekommen und sich gedacht "das reicht erst mal..."?


----------



## rolf76 (24 November 2005)

Ich habe mal bei google auf den .cz-Seiten rumgesucht, da gab es einige dg's, leider kann ich kein tschechisch, aber intuitiv hatte ich bei manchen Texten das Gefühl, "hier wird es wärmer"...

Mal was anderes: Ich habe mir die hier bisher zitierten HR-Einträge alle mal ausgedruckt und denke allein wegen der Menge und örtlichen Verzettelung an eine "Puppe aus Stroh". Hat jemand ein Argument (auch als PN) dafür, dass ich mir die Mühe mache und diese Infos als Nachtrag zu meiner Anzeige auch der StA zukommen lasse?


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2005)

Catman schrieb:
			
		

> ...und DG ist da Mitte Oktober ausgeschieden.
> Hat er da grade seinen ersten Scheck von av* bekommen und sich gedacht "das reicht erst mal..."?


Nöö. Die Münchner Firma ist eine andere Baustelle... Hat nichts mit den Aktivitäten avanios zu tun. DG übrigens auch nicht (meine bescheidene Meinung)


----------



## rolf76 (24 November 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Hat nichts mit den Aktivitäten avanios zu tun. DG übrigens auch nicht (meine bescheidene Meinung)


Sehe ich auch so... Gibt es hier Spekulationen bzgl. der angeblichen Vereinbarung zwischen nex** und call**, die Grundgebühren nicht mehr anzumahnen? Falls es eine solche Vereinbarung geben sollte, hat nex** kalte Füße bekommen, wurde es zu teuer, informierte "Kunden" unnütz zu mahnen? Oder will sich call** am Ende als sauberes Unternehmen darstellen, das erst jetzt mitbekommt, dass av** vielleicht gar keine Ansprüche auf Grundgebühren hat?


----------

